# Horror Movie Trivia



## dougspaulding

The rules are simple enough: I'll post a trivia question, and the first to answer correctly, posts the next. This is kind of like Helspont's "Name this Still" game, only without pictures.

What was the earliest vampire film made?


----------



## Zombie-F

If memory serves correctly, it's not Nosferatu. I believe it was called "Drakula", was filmed in 1921 (a year before Nosferatu), and no copies of this movie survived to present day.


----------



## dougspaulding

You're almost right. The movie you speak of was the Hungarian film "Drakula Halala" (1921), aka "The Death of Dracula", and it was the first adaptation of Stoker's novel Dracula.

A clue: this film preceded "Drakula Halala" by five years and is not about Dracula, just regular everyday vampires.


----------



## Sinister

Incidentally, Spaulding and I were talking about this very film last year (The one that's the subject of his question) It's a silent flick with very heavy atmosphere, but otherwise quite dull. The whole enchilada was filmed in a flour mill where the dust from the mill itself gave it much of it's stark, "grainy"  feel.

Oh yeah, the answer is *The Vampire.*


----------



## dougspaulding

Sorry Helspont, but this isn't the one we were talking about. That was "Vampyr" (1932). The subject of my question was filmed in 1916. It is a German film.


----------



## Sinister

Well if it's not *The Vampire* or *Nosferatu* then could it be *Metropolis?* Maybe not, because that isn't a Horror flick. There is Thomas Edison's version of *Frankenstein,* but ol' Tom wasn't German. Grrrrr...my brain is starting to ****ing hurt!


----------



## dougspaulding

Alright, since I'm not one to drag these things out for a month or two, I'll give you the answer (if I remember it). 

The earliest vampire film was director Arthur Robison's German silent film "Nachte des Grauens" (1916), aka "Night of Terror", with strange, vampire-like people. 

The Hungarian film "Drakula Halala" (1921), aka "The Death of Dracula", was the first adaptation of Stoker's novel "Dracula". 

The second "Dracula" adaptation was also produced by a European filmmaker - director F. W. Murnau's feature-length "Nosferatu, A Symphony of Terror" (1922).

This 1922 film, along with Coppola's 1992 picture, "Bram Stoker's Dracula" are my two favourite vampire movies. "Salem's Lot" (1979) would be third, followed by "Dracula" (1931).


----------



## Yellowdog

*Very tough movie trivia question*

This comes from a very difficult movie trivia contest. If anyone has any ideas or leads, it would be very helpful:

Though much of the material from its original scrrenplay was already drawn from a literary source, this classic horror film was novelized three times by different authors over a nearly 50 year period, as a hardcover, a paperback original and a book for young readers. Name the film.

Thanks . . .


----------



## Zombie-F

Ok, since it would seem Yellowdog here is never coming back to give us a hint or an answer, I'm grabbing the bull by the horns and am moving this thread forward.

I was just watching Elm St 3 and saw something that amused me, so I'm making a trivia question out of it.

In A Nightmare on Elm Street 3: Dream Warriors, Dr. Gordon and Nancy's father must go put Freddy's bones to rest if his soul is to be at rest. Dr. Gordon snatches a bottle of liquor from Lt. Thompson and fills it with Holy Water at a church. What kind of liquor was Lt. Thompson drinking?

Hint: Former Badassuniverse chatters will know this one...


----------



## Sinister

****! It has been soooo long ago and I no longer own Elm Street 3, but I'm going to take a stab at it. Is it Jagermeister? I know Pete, formerly known as The Creep, formerly known as Blurry loves the stuff and a lot of our chats was brought to you by it...


----------



## Zombie-F

Wrong forum member's drink of choice. Nice guess though.

Another hint: Black Sheep.


----------



## RAXL

Was it Yukon Jack? 
And, wasn't Black Sheep a Farely/Spade movie? :googly:


----------



## Zombie-F

Ar, yes it was Yukon Jack. That means it's Raxl's turn to come up with a question.


----------



## Sinister

Everybody breakout your copies of *Ghostbusters I & II* I can only begin to guess what Raxl will have in store for us.


----------



## Zombie-F

Hey, it could also be a Friday the 13th question. There's more trivia floating around in his head than we could shake a stick at.


----------



## RAXL

OK, I was gonna do a Ghostbusters question, but thought I'd get pitched to much crap about how it's not a horror movie. Unless you're at Best Buy.

So, we fall back to Plan B.

In JASON GOES TO HELL, what is the name of the TV show that hires Creighton Duke to destroy Jason, once and for all. :voorhees: 


Or, there's always Plan C. What was Roy's last name. :googly:  :zombie:


----------



## Zombie-F

HA! I can answer both.

American Case File and...

ROY BURNS


----------



## RAXL

Boo-yah. 
What are you, some kinda geek or something?  :voorhees:


----------



## Zombie-F

Well, yes. I saw Jason Goes to Hell twice IN A ROW at the theater, and how many times have I seen part 5 (with or without you guys) now?

Let's see...

The actor who narrated the beginning of the original Texas Chainsaw Massacre moved on to fame as an actor in a popular mid-80's sitcom. Who was the actor and what show was he on?


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

The answer is: John Larquette(not sure of the spelling) and he was on _Night Court_


----------



## Zombie-F

Yep, it was John Laroquette (not too sure on spelling either) and his show was indeed _Night Court_.

Your turn to ask a question.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

What was the name of the movie in which Brad Pitt's best friend is a serial killer?


----------



## Sinister

Would that be, *Cutting Class?*


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

You are correct, sir! Now, its your turn, SIN.


----------



## Sinister

Besides Tom Savini, what other actor has played a part in at least more than one George A. Romero Dead film?


----------



## Doctorthingit

The actor who played the 'Lead Zombie' by name in the credits in Dawn of the Dead, the Escalater Zombie?? The one I think with a white sweator on, he was a tiny bit chubby and looked like he was balding.


----------



## Sinister

You're close. The actor was indeed in that movie, but he was in another as well. He died in one film, but not the other. I really don't know what other clues to give you.


----------



## Doctorthingit

The Escalater zombie was *not* my first guess. My first guess was: George A. Romero, himself? I feel stupid for changing it. But I don't remember seeing him in the first movie and I don't remember Day of the Dead well enough to say.

I'd like to guess again, George A. Romero.


----------



## Sinister

I'm going to go ahead and give it to you. I ****ing forgot all about George in the series. He isn't really an actor, but for my own screw-up, I have no choice but to let you go ahead take the next turn. The actor is Joe Pilato. He played one of the cops at the police filling station, but he is most widely known for his role as the villainous Capt. Rhodes in *Day of the Dead.* George did two turns as well, playing a news reporter both times in *Night of the Living Dead* and *Dawn of the Dead* respectively.


----------



## Doctorthingit

This gritty little B-flick from the mid-80s featured a surprisingly extensive cast of TV stars... before any of them had appeared on the successful shows that made them famous. What would this ugly little movie be?


----------



## Zombie-F

Fright Night?


----------



## Doctorthingit

No, that's a little more polished than I was thinking of. This one is older than that, cheaper, a lot dirtier (think really dark and dirty), more recognizable TV stars. And the last clue for this post, I count 8 major TV actors. Major in the sense that they were on high-profile TV shows, and they each played fairly large parts.

Oh, I'll give another clue: conspiracy theory


----------



## Sinister

Is it *Deadly Blessings?*


----------



## Doctorthingit

Nope. Too bad I haven't seen that one though.

Next clue: Takes place in a city, and part of the plot has to do with city elements (though I'd say the specific city itself is pretty much irrelevant).


----------



## Sinister

Damn, damn, damn! I'm going to mull this one over a few days before I finally give in. I'm probably going to kick myself in the ass when I finally realize what it is.


----------



## Doctorthingit

Let me compile an index of the clues:

This gritty, ultra-cheap little B-flick from the mid-80s featured a surprisingly extensive cast of at least 8 major TV actors, before any of them had appeared on the high-profile, successful shows that made them famous. Each played fairly large parts (in their respective shows, not the movie). What would this ugly little movie be?

Conspiracy theory.

Takes place in a city, and part of the plot has to do with city elements (though I'd say the specific city itself is pretty much irrelevant).

Half or more of the movie is about - cops.


----------



## Sinister

I'm stuck. Anyone else want a shot at this?


----------



## Doctorthingit

The main 'hero' and 'villain(s)' are both detectives / cops. And several scenes involve characters going places they _really_ don't want to be, unaware of the film's threat. We don't see that threat onscreen for more than a few minutes total, though it's hinted at many times (not a surrealist movie). A lot of cops in this movie. Also, there's a scene where a person swallows a coin.


----------



## Sinister

Since THingit is never coming back, we shall proceed without him, and sadly, without the answer to his Trivia question. here goes the next question in the round:

Anders Hove, the Count Orlock-like Radu Vladislas in the *Subspecies* series, played the same part on two different soap operas in the early 90's throughout the decade until 2000. Name either soap opera, give yourself a slap on the back if you can name both, and give me his characters name.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

General Hospital - Cesar Faison 
Loving - Cesar Faison


----------



## Sinister

I'll be damned! I didn't think anyone would get it. Shows what I know. Your turn, S.K.


----------



## dougspaulding

Sinister said:


> Since THingit is never coming back...


What do you mean? What did I miss?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Sinister said:


> I'll be damned! I didn't think anyone would get it. Shows what I know. Your turn, S.K.


I am full of surprise's 

What year was "The Plague of the Zombies" released, and who was the director?

clue .. he also directed "Panic" and "The Mummy's Shroud"


----------



## Sinister

Below Thingit's name on the forum and any thread he's posted in, you'll see "Banned" under his name. That's why he's not coming back to give us the answer to the trivia question.


----------



## dougspaulding

1966 - the year I entered this particular mortal coil.

British B movie director John Gilling helmed the quaint production.


----------



## dougspaulding

Sinister said:


> Below Thingit's name on the forum and any thread he's posted in, you'll see "Banned" under his name. That's why he's not coming back to give us the answer to the trivia question.


That answers that - only why? What evil did he do? Does anyone know save the Undeadistrator?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

dougspaulding said:


> 1966 - the year I entered this particular mortal coil.
> 
> British B movie director John Gilling helmed the quaint production.


Very good Dougspaulding .. your turn now


----------



## dougspaulding

What horror film caused some theatres to suggest that patrons prone to motion sickness sit in the aisle seats?


----------



## Zombie-F

Blair Witch Project?


----------



## dougspaulding

It certainly weren't "Open Water". Your turn.


----------



## dougspaulding

I say your turn.


----------



## Zombie-F

Oops. Missed that I got it right somehow. Ok, here goes:

In _The Evil Dead_ what movie poster can be found torn in half in the cabin's basement?


----------



## Sinister

Wes Craven's *The Hills Have Eyes* to which Craven reciprocated by letting Nancy Thompson (Heather Langenkamp) watch *The Evil Dead* when she starred in *A Nightmare on Elm Street* as she was trying to stay awake to avoid the boogeyman, Freddy Krueger.


----------



## dougspaulding

This is a rhetorical question: is Sinister correct?


----------



## Zombie-F

Oh crap. Yes he is. Sorry about that. Since I read every_single_post made here, sometimes stuff like this slips by me. Oops. Sinister's turn.


----------



## Sinister

In the closing credits of *Dawn of the Dead (2004)* an actress and her characters name is listed, but oddly enough, the characters name is never mentioned once in the entire movie. Name the actress and her characters name. :zombie:


----------



## Don of the Dead

Sinister said:


> In the closing credits of *Dawn of the Dead (2004)* an actress and her characters name is listed, but oddly enough, the characters name is never mentioned once in the entire movie. Name the actress and her characters name. :zombie:


Kim Poirier as Monica, she got some hot chainsaw action towards the end.


----------



## Sinister

Correctomundo, Don. Your turn.


----------



## Don of the Dead

Sinister said:


> Correctomundo, Don. Your turn.


Mmmkay.

In the end of Day of the Dead as Rhoads is torn apart by Zombies there is a "Joke" item in with the blood and guts and intestines, what was it?


----------



## dougspaulding

I don't know what the joke item was, but another interesting bit of trivia:

Real pig guts were used for the scene where Joe Pilato (Rhodes) is ripped in half. The guts were accidentally left out of the freezer for the weekend and so were rotten when they were used. The stench was so bad that everybody ran off the set once they finished.

Anybody know the joke item, or need we a clue?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Ummm .. no, but that sounds absolutly nasty, gag


----------



## dougspaulding

Then, perchance a clue is in order, Don?


----------



## dougspaulding

Perchance?


----------



## Sinister

Love the Lister avvie, Doug. Great stuff!


----------



## dougspaulding

To quote Jack Benny, "Oh, Don?"


----------



## dougspaulding

Donny Boy?


----------



## Sinister

Three months almost have passed, and I think I can safely say Don has forsaken this thread. That being the case, I'll jump right in and grab the bull by the horns.

In *Interview With the Vampire* neither Lestat or Louis' full names are mentioned, but they are in the books of Anne Rice. What are these two poster boy vampires full names?


----------



## dougspaulding

Lestat de Lioncourt

Louis de Pointe du Lac

I think. I'm not the biggest Rice fan in the world.


----------



## Sinister

Fan or no, you are 100% right, my friend. Your go.


----------



## dougspaulding

Well, I spent a lot of time in New Orleans on business the past couple years. Went by Rice's house and her bookstore across the boulevard. Picked up a little something.

Which film is considered by Vincent Price to be his personal favorite of all his films?


----------



## Sinister

I'm gonna say *The Raven.*


----------



## dougspaulding

No. I'll give you a clue that only you will know, Sin: It's _my_ personal favourite, too.


----------



## Sinister

It can only be Challs Dexta Wawd spinning his ghastly web of sinister sorcery in *The Haunted Palace.*


----------



## dougspaulding

Thanks for that blast from the past, but no, it wasn't that film. Sorry.


----------



## Sinister

His best role will always be Anton Phibes, I doubt that's it, but I'm going to say *The Abominable Dr. Phibes.*


----------



## dougspaulding

Sorry.


----------



## Sinister

This is an exercise in utter folly. We need a REAL clue, DS, not a red herring of one like it being Price's favorite film he starred in. :googly:


----------



## dougspaulding

If this game was easy, _anybody_ could win.

Very well:

Vincent Price fell in love with and married actress Coral Browne during production.


----------



## Sinister

*Madhouse*?

Yes, if these were easy, no one would win, on that you are correct, but there has to be a possibility of doing so. Occasionally, this calls for a legitimate clue. Someone's favorite movie they starred in, doesn't qualify, I would think. I couldn't tell you how many A-List actors/actresses, B-Movie stars and no-talents have spouted that the film they were currently involved in was "their favorite movie they were in" until it failed in box office sales or DVD rentals/sales. Then, they badmouth it all they can, without backing up and seeing in print just the opposite of what they're on a kick about the second time around. Show Biz; who can figger it?

Price is dead and can't refute anything he might have said. But that is neither here nor there. Anyone can feel free to dispute me on this, but I don't believe "favorite film I starred in," is a legitimate clue. Sorry.


----------



## dougspaulding

I have taken your suggestion and acted upon it:

Edward Lionheart is an actor overlooked for a critics' acting award, despite producing a season of Shakespeare plays. After confronting the Critics' Circle, an attempted suicidal dive into the Thames results in Lionheart being rescued by your typical paraffin/meths/turps swigging tramps. Lionheart then (presumed dead) exacts his grizzly, and quite amusing revenge on the critics who denied him his finest hour.


----------



## Sinister

*Theater of Blood.*

Now you're indulging in overkill. I would have gotten it sooner or later. I don't need the complete synopsis, my friend.


----------



## dougspaulding

Don't you know sacasm when you hear it?

Your turn.


----------



## Sinister

Why do you think I added this  to the end of my post?

I need a bit of time to think, I might post something later on.


----------



## dougspaulding

Don't you know sarcasm when you hear it?

I should start using those smiley thingys - you actually took me seriously. _Never_ take me seriously! In fact, my creedo in life is "Not a shred of evidence exists in favor of the idea that life is serious."


----------



## Sinister

dougspaulding said:


> In fact, my creedo in life is "Not a shred of evidence exists in favor of the idea that life is serious."


Try telling that to your local chapter of Fundamentalists. :googly:


----------



## dougspaulding

dougspaulding said:


> Your turn.


Don't forget, Sin-Sin.


----------



## Sinister

Make-up/Special Effects wizard, Greg Nicotero whose impressive credits include *Hostel, In The Mouth of Madness, Army of Darkness, Wishmaster* and *From Dusk Till Dawn,* was once protege to which of these four other masters in the field?

A. Rick Baker
B. Rob Bottin
C. Tom Savini
D. Wayne Toth


----------



## Dr Morbius

c: Tom Savini


----------



## Sinister

You are correct Doc! Your move.


----------



## dougspaulding

Sinister said:


> You are correct Doc! Your move.


What he said!


----------



## dougspaulding

The Doctor is "Out", or, as Lucy Van Pelt would say "Real Out".


----------



## dougspaulding

Doctor Morbius, I presume?


----------



## Sinister

Doc, we're waiting on you, bud. If he doesn't step up to the plate here in the next day or so, you go ahead DS. Three months is a little long to wait for the next turn. :googly:


----------



## Sinister

Doc...DS...it's been about two weeks since the above post. One of you guys gonna go? :googly:


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

In the original movie "Psycho", what was used for the blood in the famous shower scene?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Chocolate Syrup


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Correct! If my trivia memory serves me, it was the year Hershey's came out with the squeeze bottle.

Your go.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

In the 1978 remake of "Invasion of the Body Snatchers", starring Donald Sutherland, what sound was used as the pod-people's "scream"?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

I have no idea! It's been a long time since I've seen that movie.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Howzabout pig squeals?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Right you are, Johnny! If anyone was gonna get it, it was gonna be you. Heh.

You're up. :smileton:

(I'd forgotten about this thread. Did I set a stumping record? LOL.)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Just might be a record, Dr. K! But as I've said before, I'm no expert - only a fan. I know a lot of people who put me to shame!

OK here's an easy one and may have even been asked in the game earlier, but -

Who is the only actor to play all four classic Universal monsters in the 1940s - Dracula, Frankenstein Monster, Wolf Man and the Mummy?


----------



## Spooky1

Karloff?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope....


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Lon Chaney Jr.

--Karloff didn't do Dracula or the Wolfman


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You got it, Mr. C!

You're up.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

A few hours into shooting for *The Mummy* in full makeup and costume, Karloff the Uncanny said, "Well, gentlemen, I _______" (fill in the blank).


----------



## RoxyBlue

...really need to take a bathroom break, but you forgot to give me a fly."

(the last part is actually true)


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Pretty close Roxy, I'll give it to you. As I recall, it was "Well gentlemen, I have news for you-- I have to use the restroom."
Ever since then the mummy costumes have had zippers. You can actually see it on his (not Karloff or Chaney, but some guy named Eddie Parker) back in *Abbot and Costello Meet the Mummy*.

You're up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

In "Exorcist II: The Heretic", what was used to create the swarm of locusts?


----------



## Spooky1

They painted a few thousand Styrofoam packing peanuts brown and shot them out of a large air blower.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bingo!

You're up, babe!


----------



## Spooky1

For what movie did the director use "Shemps" to replace actors who had already left before filming was completed.


----------



## Spooky1

Hint - The director above always puts his old car into his movies.


----------



## scareme

The Evil Dead


----------



## Spooky1

Correct Scareme! Your turn


----------



## Johnny Thunder

scareme's turn


----------



## scareme

What was the name of Carrie's mother in the movie "Carrie"


----------



## Mr_Chicken

It's so tempting to cheat and look it up, but I'll let someone who actually knows it answer...


----------



## scareme

Go ahead-cheat. I had to look it up to ask the question.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Margaret


----------



## scareme

Yeah Roxy! It's your turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

In this 1970's horror film, a real human skeleton was used toward the end of the flick because it actually cost less than a fake plastic one. Name the movie.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

House on Haunted Hill? pretty sure that was 60s, though
Plan 9 From Outer Space? but that must've been in the 50s...
Hmm...I know they originally used real skelies in the Pirates ride, but that was in the 60s, and it's not a movie...
:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could be true (which is why I narrowed it done to the 1970s), but not the movie I had in mind, Mr C.

(The two movies you mention were released in the 50s - fabulously cheesy!)


----------



## Spooky1

How about, Rocky Horror Picture Show. It's also rumored the real human skeletons were used in the pool scene in "Poltergeist", but that was made in 1982.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not thinking of Rocky Horror, either.

Here's a hint - this movie was initially banned in many countries due to its alleged graphic content. It is now considered a classic among horror films.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #2 - Although the movie actually had minimal gore and very little violence, it is considered a landmark slasher film.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Halloween?
Haven't seen it, so I don't know if there's a skely or not, but it's in the 70s and I saw a documentary about its lack of gore.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope. Correct decade, though - Halloween was initially released a few years after the movie I have in mind. It also spawned sequels (as did Halloween).


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Texas Chainsaw Massacre?
Again, haven't seen it, but it _was_ in the 70s...


----------



## RoxyBlue

BINGO!

You're up.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

What was William Castle's gimmick in *The Tingler*, and how did it work?


----------



## Spooky1

Didn't he put buzzers under some of the seats in movie theaters that were set off to scare the viewers during certain scenes? (I didn't even have to look this one up )


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Yep. You're up!


----------



## Spooky1

Name the 60's horror movie that caused the lead actress to get divorced. The actresses (famous) husband demanded she be done with filming by a certain date or he'd divorce her (He wanted her to be in a movie with him that was about to start filming). She continued on with the filming and was served divorce papers on the set of the movie.


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #1 - This movie was nominated for 2 oscars and won 1.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wild guess - 
*
Rosemary's Baby*


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct Johnny.

"It was on the set of Rosemary's baby that Mia Farrow received divorce papers from then-husband Frank Sinatra."

Your turn.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

One of the working titles for this film was "Night of Anubis".


----------



## Spooky1

Night of the Living Dead (1968)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup - an easy one - you got it


----------



## Spooky1

How about this one:

The front (face) part of this creatures costume's head is made from a cast of a real human skull.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Alien!
Just saw that yesterday.


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct MC, your turn.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

While many consider _Psycho_ to be a horror film, Mr. Hitchcock insisted that all his films were what genre?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thriller?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Nope.


----------



## Spooky1

Mystery?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Or perhaps "suspense"?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

keep guessing...


----------



## Spooky1

Hitchcockian


----------



## Mr_Chicken

no.

Okay, here's a hint: He may not have been entirely serious when he said this in _an interview that may or may not be on Youtube_.


----------



## RoxyBlue

fairy tales?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Hint #2:
There were at least two hints in hint #1.


----------



## Spooky1

Comedies


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Yes indeedy!

You're up, Spook!


----------



## Spooky1

During filming of this movie Boris Karloff slipped and fell into a water-filled well and broke a leg in the fall.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

The Terror?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, try again


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Okay, so I kind of cheated and looked it up, so I'll say that this is my answer, but if anyone else guesses correctly before Spooky answers, I'll give it to them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Since I'm signed in at the moment, I'll forward Spooky1's answer: "'You are correct, Sir!"

Your turn, Mr C.


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct Mr. C. it was the Bride of Frankenstein. It's not cheating to figure it out with a little research. How do you think we figure out most of the movie pics or trivia. 

Your turn now MC.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

This one shouldn't be too hard.
What was the first movie appearance of the Igor/Ygor character?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'll go with Lugosi in *Son of Frankenstein* as Ygor.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Correct as usual, JT.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

What I meant to say is
Johnny, you're up.


----------



## Spooky1

Your turn to stump us JT.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

How many rooms to rent were there at the Bates Motel in “Psycho ”?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I'm trying to visualize this....7?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Mr_Chicken said:


> I'm trying to visualize this....7?


Nope.

Norman actually has dialogue about the number of cabins, if that helps...........


----------



## RoxyBlue

Twelve?


----------



## Spooky1

How about lucky 13?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(pssst...JT....did one of us guess right?)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

12!!! 12!!! 12!!! :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

WOOT!!!! Oh, I guess I need to come up with some trivia now


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, here we go:

In what movie did an actor who commanded a starship in a well-known TV series co-star with live tarantulas?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #1 - This movie was released in the late 1970s.


----------



## Spooky1

That should be "Kingdom of the Spiders" aka. Capt. Kirk vs. the Alien Space Tarantulas.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it, babe - you're up!


----------



## Spooky1

I'll stick with spider trivia. 

Name the movie.

The giant spider of this movie was merely a customized Volkswagen Beetle covered with fake fur and strapped with long, scraggly legs, which were then “moved” by a group of handlers to simulate crawling.


----------



## scareme

The Giant Spider Invasion


----------



## Spooky1

Correct Scareme! 

Your turn.


----------



## scareme

What movie was originally called "The Babysitter Murders?"


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

halloween!


----------



## scareme

You got it! Your turn.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Which killer killed the most people in his movie career? 

A. Ghostface
B. Freddy Krueger
C. Michael Myers
D. Jason Voorhees
E. Candyman


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shouldn't Brock Sampson of The Venture Brothers be on that list?


----------



## Spooky1

I'd have to go with D. Jason Voorhees. I think there have been more Jason movies to help rack up the body count. Does this include the new movie?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

spooky 1 is right and no it didnt count the new one


----------



## Spooky1

Nightmare on Elm Street was what big actors first movie.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

johnny depp


----------



## Spooky1

Correct!

Your turn Bloodshed


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

What is Chucky's full name in the Child's Play series?


----------



## Spooky1

Charles


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Middle and last?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Charles Lee Ray


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

correct!


----------



## RoxyBlue

In Alfred Hitchcock's movie "The Birds", the behavior of the birds may have been based on a real incident. What was it?


----------



## scareme

Global Warming? lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL back - and no However, the incident did take place near the ocean.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

poisoning with domoic acid


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue says you are correct Bloodshed, your turn.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

lol ok ummm


What country music star and apprentice alum had a cameo as the devil in the 2008 "trailer park of terror"


----------



## Spooky1

This is a total guess since I'm not a county music fan, nor do I watch the Apprentice.

Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

mr achey breaky himself! 

nope
but good guess though


----------



## scareme

Trace Adkins


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yup. your turn


----------



## scareme

What was the first horror movie to show a woman in just a bra and slip?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'd say *Psycho*.......


----------



## scareme

And you'd be right Johnny.


----------



## Spooky1

JT, your turn to make us rack our brains.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Jooooooooohhhhhhnnnnnyyyyyy! Where aaaarrrrrreeeeee yoooooooouuuuuu?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sorry, sick baby, day off work and not a lot of free time today 

Hmmmm. OK - this is just off the top of my head and what I have read here and there -

Who was Universal's original pick to star in their film *Dracula* (before Lugosi was ultimately cast)?


----------



## Draik41895

lon chaney?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ding ding ding. We have a winnah. You be up


----------



## Draik41895

ok,what movie starring bela lugosi was thought to be lost until the 1960s?


----------



## scareme

White Zombie


----------



## Draik41895

dang,was it that easy? ok your turn


----------



## scareme

You were talking about my man. lol


----------



## scareme

OK, what movie required the purchase of 100 South American giant toads and 500 Florida frogs, most of who excaped durning filming?


----------



## Draik41895

i dont know but i like bela lugosi also


----------



## Johnny Thunder

scareme said:


> OK, what movie required the purchase of 100 South American giant toads and 500 Florida frogs, most of who excaped durning filming?


*Frogs*?


----------



## Draik41895

scareme said:


> most of who


wouldnt that be whom?


----------



## scareme

Right Johnny! Your turn.


----------



## scareme

Johnny, are you listening?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sorry 

Karloff and Lugosi starred in a film together, and yet never shared a single scene in said film. What is the title of the film?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Black Friday 1940


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That be the one, Roxy.

You be up


----------



## RoxyBlue

What famous Hammer Horror actor once said "If I played Hamlet, they'd call it a horror film"?


----------



## scareme

Peter Cushing


----------



## RoxyBlue

BINGO!

You're up, scareme.


----------



## scareme

What was the name of the mansion where the following movies were filmed? The Man In Black/Room to Let/Someone at the Door/What the Butler Saw/ The Reptile/The Plague Of The Zombies


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think we need a teensy hint on this one, scareme.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Okay, I cheated, but I believe it's 



. Nice looking place to film, I might add.


----------



## scareme

Right Mr. Chicken, your turn.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

This one shouldn't be too hard. Name all the actors who were in both Hammer horror movies and_ Star Wars_ movies.


----------



## Spooky1

Peter Cushing
Christopher Lee
David Prowse

Did I get them all?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

That's all the ones I know. You're up, S1!


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks, Mr. C. I knew the first 2, I had to do a Google search to find Prowse.

In this 30's horror movie the "body count" in the original cut was 21. This was trimmed to 10 after pressure from the censors.


----------



## scareme

Bride of Frankenstein


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct Ms. scareme!

Your turn


----------



## scareme

Sorry, I zoned out. A really easy one. Where was Lon Chaney, Jr. born?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oklahoma City, OK


----------



## scareme

You got it Roxey. And according to my source, he was born in a covered wagon, his parents were with a traviling road show at the time. You're up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

What well-known actor was originally up for the part of Father Karras in "The Exorcist"?


----------



## Spooky1

That would be Stacy Keach


----------



## RoxyBlue

Close - Stacy Keach had a contract but he was not the first person in line for the role.


----------



## Spooky1

Oh, now you're getting picky. Back to Google for me!


----------



## Spooky1

Okay how about Jack Nicholson


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are correct, my dear - your turn


----------



## Spooky1

Boris Karloff was approached to play Frankenstein's monster in this film, but he thought it was insulting. He did however, agree to do publicity for the film.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gigli?


----------



## Spooky1

lol, Wasn't Karloff dead by the time Gigli was made?

So that would be a no.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Abbott and Costello Meet Frankenstein?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct JT, you're up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Johnny?


----------



## Spooky1

Your up JT


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sorry everyone. 

What film used the Saltair Amusement Park outside Salt Lake City as part of its eerie ambiance?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

carnival of souls?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You got it. Your go. :jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Bloodshed your turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The boys are looking for you, bloodshed


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Sorrrry again didnt know i won


----------



## RoxyBlue

BB, I think they're looking for a trivia question, not a "guess the movie" picture.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

RoxyBlue said:


> BB, I think they're looking for a trivia question, not a "guess the movie" picture.


jesus im all ass backwards.
ok here we are

Why were most of Colin Clive's scenes in Bride of Frankenstein (1935) shot with him sitting?


----------



## Spooky1

Didn't he break his leg durning filming?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yes sir spooky


----------



## Spooky1

The original version of this movie, took place at the North Pole. The remake takes place at the South Pole.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Thing?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct Roxy.

Your turn


----------



## RoxyBlue

This well-known horror film actor was born prematurely, leading to a number of medical problems in later life. He often told the story that he was born "black and dead" and that his father took him out into the cold of a February winter, broke the ice on a lake, and plunged him into the freezing water so that the shock would start his breathing. Name the actor.


----------



## Spooky1

Lon Chaney Jr.?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct as well

Your turn again.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Who be up?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 - I'll have to remind him


----------



## Spooky1

I the movie "The Raven" Jack Nicholson always gave high praise to everyone he worked with on the set, except one. Which one?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

The raven itself. It kept pooing on his shoulder!

Right?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct!

You're up Frankie-s Girl


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

What film was originally supposed to be set in a children's ballet school, the cast of which was supposed to be comprised of young girls not older 12 (which was vetoed as a horror movie with children at this time period would have been banned). 

They cast girls in their teens and twenties but didn't rewrite the script, hence the naivety of the characters and occasionally childlike dialogue. The set was designed to make the women look very childlike, like all the doorknobs at about the same height as the actress' heads, so they will have to raise their arms in order to open the doors, just like children.

edited to add: released in 1977, known for it's rich, saturated colors, Italian director, and the plot involves an evil satanic witch cult in a ballet school...


----------



## Spooky1

How about Suspiria (Thanks for the hints, FG)


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Correct! (I was worried I killed this thread!)

Your turn!


----------



## Spooky1

Here's an easy one.

Although he has the lead in this film and his character is onscreen for 95% of the film, Claude Rains never actually "appears" onscreen until the very last moment.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

_The Invisible Man_


----------



## Spooky1

Correct Mr. C.

Your up to bat.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

This shouldn't be too hard.

_Army of Darkness_ features a line from another cult classic. Name the line and the movie.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Klaatu barada nikto!

The Day the Earth Stood Still


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gee, and I thought it was "Gimme some sugar, baby"


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Hooray for JT!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Lon Chaney Jr. sang this film's theme song - a film also known as "Cannibal Orgy"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spider Baby?


----------



## RoxyBlue

JT, you there or are you babysitting again?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sorry a lot of threads get buried due to other posts. If I do that again send me a PM or just assume you got it and post a new one. 

You are up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's okay, JT - I had forgotten that I had put a guess on this thread


This horror movie was filmed almost entirely on location around Newton Stewart in Scotland. Name the film.


----------



## Spooky1

How about "Wicker Man" (original, not the remake)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct!

Your turn, babe.


----------



## Spooky1

The well-known "Wolf Man" makeup used on Lon Chaney Jr. was actually created by Universal Pictures makeup designer Jack P. Pierce for Henry Hull in this film. After makeup tests, the actor declined to wear the makeup, citing his dislike of the time-consuming makeup application. A less hairy version was then devised by Pierce, and it is this version that is seen in the film. Name the movie.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Werewolf of London*


----------



## Spooky1

Correct Johnny, your turn.


----------



## Draik41895

hey,JT


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sorry for the delay.

The airstrip used in this film, the Harold W. Brown Memorial Field (aka Monroeville Municipal Airport), was still in operation as of 2002.


----------



## Monk

Dawn of the Dead (1978)?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup you are up.


----------



## Monk

In this movie, the protaganist writes a book containing only one line written over and over again. The line reads: "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy"


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

The Shining


----------



## Monk

Yes. Your turn.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

This movie was filmed in black and white as the director believed it would have been too gory in color, even though color film was becoming widely available. It was his last movie filmed in black and white. 

Chocolate syrup was used to simulate blood in the most famous scene...swirling down the drain.


----------



## Monk

Psycho


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

whoops, yes - you got it!


----------



## Monk

This slasher film, directed by Tobe Hooper, used the tagline:

Pay to get in. Pray to get out!


----------



## Spooky1

Would that be "Fun House"?


----------



## Monk

that is correct!


----------



## Spooky1

How about this one.

Donald Pleasence's character, in this movie, is named after the character he played in the Halloween movies.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Prince of Darkness (1987) *


----------



## Spooky1

Correct JT!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What was Vincent Price's first horror role?

If you get it go ahead and take your next turn.


----------



## Spooky1

Tower of London (1939)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I was thinking The Invisible Man Returns, but yeah why the hell not? lol

Your go.


----------



## Spooky1

I just went by IMDB since no one had answered. (It was his first Horror movie, but I guess not his first horror role)

Now I've got to hunt up a question.


----------



## Spooky1

On the set of this movie before the dog attacks Christopher Lee's character , they could not get the dog to jump on Lee, so they started to 'prod' him into action. Lee gave up and suddenly, the dog lunged on him and bit right through one of his arms.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Hound of the Baskervilles?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 says you are correct.

Your turn, JT.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Horror novelist Stephen King bought out an entire showing of this film in New York City.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We'll see if we can revive this thread by requesting a hint from JT


----------



## Spooky1

28 Days Later


----------



## Spooky1

JT, is "28 Days Later" correct?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's the link to the trivia page that says you are correct:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0289043/trivia

I'm sure JT won't mind if you take the next turn


----------



## Spooky1

What horror movie has a well armed couple with a license plate "UZI 4U" on their truck.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Tremors?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct JT, your up. (I love that movie)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here’s an easy one:

In “Fright Night”, the character Peter Vincent is named for two iconic horror actors. Name them.


----------



## DeathTouch

Peter Cushing and Vincent Price


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You got it, DT. Your turn.


----------



## DeathTouch

Hey I guess right for once. OK here goes.

In the movie Psycho, which I think we all recall. And I think you remember that the motel was the Bates motel. But do you remember how many rooms did the Bates motel accommodate(Rent out) or have?(Sorry I had a mis-print before. Fixed now.)


----------



## Bone To Pick

12?


----------



## DeathTouch

Bone To Pick said:


> 12?


Yep you got it.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Wow, lucky! I wanted to say 13.
Okay, this might be an easy one for some of you. Try to resist looking it up:

In what movie did Christopher Lee & Peter Cushing first star together?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I think I know this - a version of Hamlet?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Nope - nice try though.

Hint: Meet your maker, Johnny.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you sure, Bone? 

http://www.fandango.com/christopherlee/biographies/p41362


----------



## Bone To Pick

Ah, you're correct Johnny....except that they didn't *star* together in "Hamlet."

By virtue of your avatar and the link (and the fact that no one else has guessed :zombie, I'll credit you with the answer I was looking for ("The Curse of Frankenstein"), and declare you the winner. :devil:

"Take it awaaaaaaaay, JOHNNY!!"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No, my apologies - I read your post as to mean their first flick together, so given the wording you are correct that I did not get it.

Why don't you go again.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Alright, I'll try again. :xbones:

In "Attack of the Crab Monsters," what did Russell Johnson's character use to destroy the creature?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Melted butter and a pick?


----------



## Devils Chariot

He ate him raw with a side of wasabi?

I was just in Hawaii last month, and a dive guide kept saying you can eat that, and that, and that raw. Was this a snorkle trip or a smorgasbord?


----------



## RoxyBlue

A wooden mallet and Old Bay Seasoning?


----------



## Devils Chariot

omg...old bay is dee best. Or so I have heard, another gourmand gone mad story.


----------



## Bone To Pick

All excellent guesses so far.......


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wait, wait, I got it! The Professor built a laser beam out of coconut shells and vines soaked in seawater and zapped those evil beasts!

That, or he climbed up a radio antenna and brought it down, electrocuting himself and the crab monsters in the process.

I feel I must now go out and rent this movie. It sounds _deliciously_ "B" to me


----------



## Bone To Pick

LOL But Gilligan tripped over the device just before the lasers could be spotted by NASA, thus leaving them stranded once more.......


----------



## RoxyBlue

RoxyBlue said:


> Wait, wait, I got it! The Professor built a laser beam out of coconut shells and vines soaked in seawater and zapped those evil beasts!
> 
> That, or he climbed up a radio antenna and brought it down, electrocuting himself and the crab monsters in the process.
> 
> I feel I must now go out and rent this movie. It sounds _deliciously_ "B" to me


I figured you read my previous post before I edited it so I'll repost this way

Here's a lovely review of the movie, too:

http://www.badmovies.org/movies/crabmonsters/


----------



## Bone To Pick

Yep, you got it Roxy. Roger Corman at his cheeziest best. All your's!


----------



## RoxyBlue

This one won't be nearly as much fun as yours was:

Inspired by one of the scenes, Aerosmith's Steven Tyler wrote the band's hit "Walk This Way" the morning after seeing this not-so-horrifying flick. Name the movie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #1 - The phrase "Walk this way" is intended to be followed as a literal instruction by one of the actors in the movie.


----------



## DeathTouch

Young Frankenstein?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bingo!

Your turn, DeathTouch.


----------



## DeathTouch

In the movie Van Helsing. Anna is fighting Dracula’s three wives. It is the same place where three classic horror movies were filmed. Can you name them and can you tell me what location that is. The location isn’t mandatory. The location is extra credit.


----------



## Monk

The place where Van Helsing and Anna fight Dracula's three wives is the same place where they filmed *Frankenstein*, *Dracula* and *The Wolf Man*. The place is call the *Court of Miracles*.


----------



## DeathTouch

You are up Monk!


----------



## Monk

Okay, here goes:

The phrase 'all work and no play makes Jack a dull boy' is used in *2* films adapted from Stephen King novels. Name both films.


----------



## Spooky1

The Shining and Secret Window?


----------



## Monk

Spooky1 said:


> The Shining and Secret Window?


The Shining is correct, the other is a bit older than Secret Window.
A hint: the title contains a purposely mispelled word.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like The Shining and Pet Sematary, then.


----------



## Monk

You are correct.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The ET plant life in "E.T.: The Extra-Terrestrial" were inspired by the deadly plants in a sci-fi/horror movie. Name the movie.


----------



## Monk

is it "The Day of the Triffids"?


----------



## DeathTouch

"Ben and me?" LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

DeathTouch, you're such a card


Monk, you are correct. Your turn.


----------



## DeathTouch

RoxyBlue said:


> DeathTouch, you're such a card
> 
> Monk, you are correct. Your turn.


I know I know, the Joker card. LOL


----------



## Monk

In the original "The Last House on the Left" (1972), Mari Collingwood is given a gift from her parents that is later seen in the possession of one of the film's villains. What was the gift?


----------



## Bone To Pick

An education?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

a peace symbol necklace?


----------



## Monk

Frankie-s Girl said:


> a peace symbol necklace?


Yes! Your turn.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

When creating the black "evil" that attacks the surviving cast at the end of this film, (a remake by the way) the animators used images of nude women. They took film of nude women dancing, mirrored the image, and then repeated that image hundreds of times at different sizes to make the spidery shape you see in the finished movie. If you pause the movie and look closely, you can make out some of the women.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

_The House on Haunted Hill_


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Yup. You are up, Mr. C


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Okay...
"The Shape" is another name for what character in what movie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Michael Myers in the original "Halloween"


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Yup. Go, Rox


----------



## RoxyBlue

This classic sci-fi/horror film's tongue-in-cheek theme song was written by Burt Bacharach and Mack David.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Blob


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are correct, Mr T! Your turn.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can't wait for Blobfest 2009 in a few weeks 

Ok here we go:

Delores Fuller is famous for acting in Ed Wood's flicks. Apart from appearing in Wood's films what was she known for?


----------



## RoxyBlue

She was a songwriter. Elvis Presley recorded several of her songs. Nat King Cole and Peggy Lee also recorded some of her music.

She also had size four and a half feet, but I'm guessing the song thing is what you were looking for


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes, the former, Roxy.

Your go


----------



## RoxyBlue

The site used for the climactic car race in "Grease" was featured in the final scenes of this 50's sci-fi/horror flick.


----------



## Spooky1

Them! Both were filmed a cement covered river bed in the LA area.


----------



## Spooky1

I checked with Roxy to be sure I was right, so here's my trivia question.

In Nightmare on Elm Street what movie is Nancy watching to stay awake?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Evil Dead?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct Johnny. There was also a torn Evil Dead movie poster somewhere in the movie too.

Your turn.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

In The Blob, what is the name of the PA town where they filmed the theater scene?


----------



## DeathTouch

Phoenixville


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Of course 

Your turn.


----------



## DeathTouch

Ok I have an easy one.

In the Alien series, the term FACEHugger is what?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The second stage of the Alien's life development?


----------



## DeathTouch

I will accept that answer, mainly because you are right. LOL

You are up Johnny!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

How many times did Lugosi portray the Frankenstein monster?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Once, I believe.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Okay then...how many times did Boris Karloff play Frankenstein (name the films)?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you mean the doctor or the monster? Wasn't sure if this was a trick question


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I meant exactly what I said, JT


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm pretty buzzed but I'll answer you once in Frankenstein 1970.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I'll give you that, JT. He also did the voice of Dr. Frankenstein in Mad Monster Party, but I wasn't sure whether to count that.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ha - I just thought of that when I clicked on the link. 

Why don't you go again?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Nah, you go. It takes me too long to come up with these things. I'll leave it to the master


----------



## Johnny Thunder

LOL I passed on my turn for the same reason. So let's wait for this Master to show up, or whoever would like to go next can do so


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, while you two try to decide who the master is, I'll post a trivia question:

Christian evangelist Billy Graham claimed an actual demon was living in the celluloid reels of this movie.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Amityville Horror?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good guess, but not the movie I have in mind. Try again


----------



## Bone To Pick

How about The EXORCIST?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are correct, sir!


Your turn.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Thanks! Hmm - okay, here we go:

In the movie "Halloween," (1978) what movie are Lindsey & Tommy watching while Laurie is babysitting them?


----------



## DeathTouch

Forbidden planet.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Wow - that was fast! All your's, DT.


----------



## DeathTouch

In the Nightmare on Elm Street series, one episode shows that the kids had powers to combat Freddy. Can you name three of those powers?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

strength, magical powers, knives, sonic voice....


----------



## DeathTouch

That is correct but what happend to the Wizard guy. How could you forget him? LOL

Ok you are up Frankie's girl.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

psst! FG!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Sorry! I'm such a flake lately! 

As most trivia buffs know, Alfred Hitchcock made walk-on cameos in all of his more well-known films.

What is the ONE film he made (not counting his really early works before he made his name as a director) where he did not _physically or photographically_ appear in the movie, and yet still made an "appearance?"

(it's a really good one, by the way!)


----------



## Mr_Chicken

In _Rope_, Hitch's famous signature/portrait is seen in the form of a neon sign out the window. Love that movie!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Was that what you were looking for FG?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

You are correct! I adore that movie.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

What does the Punishment Poll refer to?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Hint #1: it was a gimmick


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a William Castle hosted gimmick where you hold voting cards thumbs up or thumbs down to determine whether to show mercy to Mr Sardonicus or punish him more.






I'm guessing this is from the 2002 movie "Taking the Punishment Poll".


----------



## Mr_Chicken

There was a 2002 movie? weird...it's from Castle's _Mr. Sardonicus_, 1961, but I'm gonna give it to you for the rest of the facts.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The 2002 movie must be a sequel


The rats used in the tunnel scene of this 2008 movie were specially-trained and colored with a dark, charcoal-like substance to give them the appearance of wild, dirty tunnel rats.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Ah, I IMDB'ed it, and it looks like the 2002 movie is actually a documentary in the bonus features of the DVD, released in 2002


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll move the trivia question up so it doesn't get lost in the shuffle

The rats used in the tunnel scene of this 2008 movie were specially-trained and colored with a dark, charcoal-like substance to give them the appearance of wild, dirty tunnel rats.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #1 - This film was shot in 34 days, in Los Angeles under the fake title "Slusho" and in New York under the fake title "Cheese".


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #2 - The first trailer for this movie showed a giant explosion in the heart of New York City and the Statue of Liberty's head being thrown down a street.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

_Cloverfield_...is it good? I heard people didn't like it


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are correct, Mr C!

We have yet to watch it - for all I know, a copy may be buried in the stack of "DVDs we really need to sit down and watch so they can get put away"


----------



## Spooky1

Your turn Mr. Chicken.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Name all the actors who played the monster in Creature from the Black Lagoon.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Come on guys, I can't even give a hint for this one...all you gotta do is a quick google search


----------



## DeathTouch

You are so mean to us Mr. Chicken. It isn't like we can just yack out Ben Chapman , Tom Hennesy, and Don Megowan on command.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Death!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

DT is up


----------



## DeathTouch

This question will be probably close this thread for ever because no one will get it but I have no choice people. Like to hear the question, here it comes.

FEARnet a popular horror movie channel is produced by three people or companies?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Per my inside source Mr. Yahoo

The channel is funded by Sony, Lionsgate and Comcast


----------



## DeathTouch

Johnny Thunder said:


> Per my inside source Mr. Yahoo
> 
> The channel is funded by Sony, Lionsgate and Comcast


You are correct JT.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

In A Nightmare on Elm Street, when Johnny Depp's character is lying in bed he's listening to the radio. What are the call letters of the station he has on?


----------



## RoxyBlue

K R G R


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes, that's it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The four note violin theme from "Psycho" is used over and over in this 1970s horror film.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #1 - This was a well-known horror writer's first novel adapted into a movie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #2 - The actress cast in the lead wasn't considered for the role until her husband, who was the art director, convinced the director to allow her to audition.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Carrie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

YES! (and I thought this would be an easy one)

Your turn, BTP!


----------



## Bone To Pick

This 1970s horror film is considered its Italian director's masterpiece, and features a well known American actress in her last film role.


----------



## Spooky1

Suspiria?


----------



## Bone To Pick

You got it Spooky!


----------



## Spooky1

The writer/director of this horror movie, took the title from the works of Edgar Allan Poe. It is a term frequently used by Poe in his writings.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Phantasm


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct JT. You're up, Sir.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ok, this isn’t a movie but let’s change it up a little:

Which cartoon monster was created by Professor Weirdo and had two other monster friends named Heebie and Jeebie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Milton the Monster?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You got it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Keeping in the same vein as the last post...

What is the name of the "_in_-teresting" large red-haired, sneaker-wearing monster that made its first appearance in a 1946 Merrie Melodies cartoon?


----------



## scareme

Gossamer?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct! Also called "Rudolph" in some of the later cartoons. I loved the whole Bugs Bunny manicurist scene in that short.

You're up, Ms Scareme.


----------



## scareme

Keeping in this venue, One of the characters from the 1929 Silly Symphonies was to be in the final scene of Who Framed Roger Rabbit, but was replaced. Name the Silly Symphonies movie, and the chatacter.


----------



## Spooky1

Was the Movie "The Skeleton Dance"?


----------



## scareme

Yeah! You got it. I ment to put up a hint, but forgot about it..


----------



## Spooky1

So the missing character was a dancing skeleton.

Okay try this one.

Name the most obscure of Universal Studios' Classic Monsters, which is on screen for less than five minutes and is the only "Classic Monster" never to have killed anyone.


----------



## The Creepster

Invisible man


----------



## Spooky1

Nope


----------



## The Creepster

Who did he kill?


----------



## Spooky1

The invisible man does kill (as per wikipedia) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Invisible_Man_(film)

This isn't a trick question. The character is the title character of the movie in question.


----------



## Bone To Pick

I'm going to go out on a limb and guess the Bride of Frankenstein?


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct Bone To Pick!

Your turn.


----------



## Bone To Pick

That was a good one, Spooky! Much better than this:

In this movie Satan looks like a big smoothy, loaded with wheat grass. Name the film.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Satan as a health food drink

Maybe another little hint?


----------



## Bone To Pick

"Amazing" visuals in the film include liquid dripping upward and people staring into mirrors. Ooooo!! (I actually like the movie, just can't resist that hint)


----------



## The Creepster

Prince of Darkness


----------



## Bone To Pick

You got it, Creepster.


----------



## The Creepster

Anthropologist discovers a skeleton that when placed in water, flesh grows over the bones, then he develops a serum from the blood in hopes that it will his insane sister.

good luck


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creeping Flesh


----------



## The Creepster

well that was fast
you cheated and I am telling on you


----------



## RoxyBlue

This relatively obscure cult film has been referenced in some more mainstream, popular films such as Pulp Fiction, The Matrix, and throughout Natural Born Killers.


----------



## The Creepster

I dunno that could be about twenty different movies


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #1 - Large mutated animals were involved in this film.


----------



## DeathTouch

Was it the prophecy? Or did it have something to do with my dog? He is a big large mutant animal.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, no, Death, the animals in this film are normally much smaller than a dog Well, at least a regular dog.


----------



## DeathTouch

Then I think we need another hint. I can only think of Ghoolies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #2 - The animals from this film seem to have a little brother who wreaked death and destruction in Monty Python's "Search for the Holy Grail"


----------



## DeathTouch

Is it that movie about that little creatures that are roll up in balls and eat people?

How about you pm the answer to me and then it will look like I actually know what the answer is. lol Please. LOL


----------



## DeathTouch

Ha, I found the answer.....Critters


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, not the movie I had in mind.


----------



## RoxyBlue

DeathTouch said:


> Is it that movie about that little creatures that are roll up in balls and eat people?
> 
> How about you pm the answer to me and then it will look like I actually know what the answer is. lol Please. LOL


I just saw this - LMAO!


----------



## DeathTouch

LOL. Do you know how many porn sites came up when I typed "little creatures that are roll up in balls and eat people."

I don't think I am smart enough for this game. Maybe I need to go back and mess with people in the threads. Or maybe another hint or many. LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe you just need to start with baby steps - figure out the killer animal based on the hints and go from there


----------



## DeathTouch

Night of the Lepus?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bingo! See, you had the smarts for this after all

Your turn, DT.


----------



## DeathTouch

Ok the movie I am thinking is a classic which deals with a trio of rival sorcerers.


----------



## Spooky1

The Raven?


----------



## DeathTouch

Yep! Couldn't give me a day could you? LOL


----------



## The Creepster

where is the next one


----------



## RoxyBlue

I just reminded Spooky1 that it's his turn - have patience


----------



## The Creepster

lol me come on now...tell him we can't see him...its ok if he does not have the hat on


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, a gentleman never wears a hat in the house


----------



## The Creepster

Ahhhh That would be one of my many faults then......


----------



## DeathTouch

Can we watch a movie while we wait?


----------



## The Creepster

They are having supper


----------



## Spooky1

Sorry to make you wait. Here ya go.

This movie is the first of the Universal Frankenstein films in which a member of the Frankenstein family does not appear.


----------



## The Creepster

House of Frankenstein


----------



## Spooky1

You got on your first guess! Your turn Creepster.


----------



## The Creepster

Amazing.....

This one involves neighbors who have too much free time


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Fright Night


----------



## The Creepster

No

Involves a mysterious loud noise coming from the house
and has the theme from Mr.Rogers neighborhood in it


----------



## Spooky1

The 'burbs


----------



## The Creepster

yup...go spooky go!


----------



## Spooky1

In this movie, some of the zombie extras were paid more to eat real calf brains in the film. The director didn't want the actors to do anything he wasn't willing to do and ate some raw calf brains first in front of them.


----------



## The Creepster

Night of The Living Dead


----------



## Spooky1

Nope


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #1: It's a Zombie movie.


----------



## The Creepster

Land of the dead


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but "Dead" is in the title


----------



## DarkLore

return of the living dead


----------



## The Creepster

Dawn of the dead


----------



## Spooky1

DarkLore is the big winner!

Your turn DL!


----------



## The Creepster

Cheater


----------



## Spooky1

Darklore it's your turn


----------



## The Creepster

Hurry ...theres not much time


----------



## DarkLore

In this one, Igor is messing with a werewolf. He is asked....Igor, why do you torture that beast? Igor's reply...."It's what I do."


----------



## The Creepster

Van Helsing (2004)


----------



## DarkLore

You got it Creep. Love that line.


----------



## The Creepster

This 80's movie , stars a actor whos first gig was a pringles commercial


----------



## DarkLore

A pringles commercial? 

I can't even guess the actor, let alone the the movie. Jim Carey...Love at First Bite.


----------



## Spooky1

American Werewolf in London.


----------



## The Creepster

Nope...
It has another actor that was in 3 of the "Planet Of The Apes" film franchises


----------



## Spooky1

Let's see Roddy McDowall was in 4 planet of the Apes. Charlton Heston was in 3 I think. I think I need another hint.


----------



## The Creepster

Spooky1 said:


> Let's see Roddy McDowall was in 4 planet of the Apes. Charlton Heston was in 3 I think. I think I need another hint.


Not quite right..but close check your numbers again

This movie also has a actor that played the owner of a Diner for a T.V. show. 
A womanizing boss in a big comedy movie from 1983.
And a Radio DJ in a Christmas comedy from the Mid 90's


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's see, the owner of Mel's Diner was played by Vic Tayback.

Tales from the Darkside?


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Let's see, the owner of Mel's Diner was played by Vic Tayback.
> 
> Tales from the Darkside?


Wrong diner....The diner was called "The Lunch Box" in the TV show
To clarify....

Hint#2: A 1983 Comedy movie ,same actor, played a womanizing Boss
Hint#3: Played a radio DJ in a Christmas Comedy about a work-a-holic dad who forgets his kids Christmas present a "action figure" not a doll

New Hints
The lead actor(whos first acting gig was the Pringles commercial) and lead actress were engaged for three months, but she broke off the engagement

The actress also stared in a movie back in the 80's that was redone again recently....:googly:

BIG HINT...The Actor from above is in the remake of Oceans eleven


----------



## Spooky1

Brad Pitt was in a Pringles commercial, is he the big hint?


----------



## The Creepster

Yup...its down hill from here


----------



## Spooky1

The Creepster said:


> Not quite right..but close check your numbers again
> 
> McDowell was in Planet of the Apes, Escape, Conquest and Battle for ...), While Heston was in Both Planet of the Apes (1968 & 2001) and Beneath the Planet of the Apes.  See I did my homework


----------



## Spooky1

Cutting Class


----------



## The Creepster

Spooky1 said:


> The Creepster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite right..but close check your numbers again
> 
> McDowell was in Planet of the Apes, Escape, Conquest and Battle for ...), While Heston was in Both Planet of the Apes (1968 & 2001) and Beneath the Planet of the Apes.  See I did my homework
> 
> 
> 
> Your right I missed Battle for....its the "hat"
> 
> And Yes good job on Cutting Class
> 
> your turn
Click to expand...


----------



## Spooky1

Winona Ryder agreed to do this film even before reading the script. She stated that she "didn't care if she died in the first scene", she'd do it. Ryder claimed that then she could boast about being in the movie to her younger brothers.


----------



## The Creepster

Bram Stoker's Dracula


----------



## Spooky1

Nope


----------



## The Creepster

Beetlejuice


----------



## DeathTouch

You are all wrong it is Alien Resurrection


----------



## RoxyBlue

Death Touch, I am authorized to tell you (since I'm logged in) that you have the correct answer - your turn!


----------



## The Creepster

AHHHH we are very disappointing


----------



## RoxyBlue

Death Touch, it's your turn to try to stump the board with a horror movie trivia question.


----------



## DeathTouch

RoxyBlue said:


> Death Touch, it's your turn to try to stump the board with a horror movie trivia question.


Opps I sorry. Give me an hour to think of something. Leaving work now.


----------



## The Creepster

You have waited long enough...


----------



## ScareySuzie

Just wanted to thank you all. I just read this entire thread & LOVED it all! Learned so much!


----------



## Spooky1

Time passes much slower in DeathTouches realm.


----------



## DeathTouch

Ok, someone else needs to go then. Because I can't think of anything.


----------



## The Creepster

The Lead Actress in this film became famous in the 1980s for appearing in several heavy metal music videos.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Witchboard? (Tawny Kitaen)


----------



## The Creepster

yup..bone


----------



## Bone To Pick

This 50s movie was a bad choice for anyone suffering from Pediophobia, Arachnophobia, Aclurophobia, Aichmophobia, Climacophobia, Microphobia or Radiophobia.


----------



## The Creepster

Beast with a Million Eyes


----------



## Spooky1

The Incredible Shrinking Man?


----------



## Bone To Pick

You got it Spooky!


----------



## Spooky1

Michael Rennie was offered the title role for this 50's horror movie, but declined it because his head would be covered thru most of the picture.


----------



## The Creepster

The Day the Earth Stood Still


----------



## Spooky1

Nope (Rennie turned down this role)


----------



## The Creepster

Helps if I comprehend what I am reading huh lol
Bride of the Gorilla


----------



## Spooky1

Nope. 

Hint#1: The movie is a well know classic, that had 2 sequels and also had a later remake.


----------



## The Creepster

"Help Me..Help Me" The Fly


----------



## Spooky1

Correct Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Spooky1 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Hint#1: The movie is a well know classic, that had 2 sequels and also had a later remake.


That was a very helpful hint Spooky...on to the next

A incident, while filming this movie occurred when a radio-controlled lawnmower used in a scene went out of control causing a crew member to loose a eye.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frankenhooker (yes, that is a movie)


----------



## Spooky1

Lawnmower Man?


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Frankenhooker (yes, that is a movie)


MMmm got a copy?

And no on both of your guesses 

Hint....It has a character in it that was inspired by the "Green Goblin" from spider man


----------



## Spooky1

Maximum Overdrive


----------



## The Creepster

yep...Spooky..again


----------



## Spooky1

Plagued by production problems and script issues, this film's release was delayed for over a year (released this decade). Over half of the movie had to be re-shot with many cast members being replaced due to scheduling conflicts.


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #1: This movie was by one of the best known American Horror movie directors.


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #2: One of the stars was also in the Addams Family movies.


----------



## The Creepster

Cursed


----------



## Spooky1

Correct, you got the movie thread hat trick!


----------



## The Creepster

Does that include a genuine "Spooky1" hat? that would be wicked sweet:googly:

Heres a easy one........ Horror movie about horror movie


----------



## Spooky1

Scream?


----------



## The Creepster

No....
Hint#going to give it away.

It has over 76 films featured in it....


----------



## Spooky1

Not ringing any bells. I think we need another hint.


----------



## The Creepster

ok...Big hint

it takes place in a movie theater


----------



## Spooky1

Matinee?


----------



## The Creepster

No.....Super dooper Hint
Here are all the Actors/Actress who appear in the film.....:googly: Wait for it..... 

* Bud Abbott
* Brooke Adams
* Ana Alicia
* Alan Arkin
* Susan Backlinie
* Belinda Balaski
* Martin Balsam
* Adrienne Barbeau
* Ralph Bellamy
* Sidney Blackmer
* Nina Blackwood
* Linda Blair
* Wilford Brimley
* Marilyn Burns
* Ellen Burstyn
* Michael Caine
* John Cassavetes
* Lon Chaney, Jr.
* Lou Costello
* Charles Cioffi
* Joan Crawford
* Richard Crenna
* Jamie Lee Curtis
* Keith David
* Bette Davis
* Brad Davis
* Angie Dickinson
* Faye Dunaway
* Griffin Dunne
* Shelley Duvall
* Clint Eastwood
* Morgan Fairchild
* Mia Farrow
* William Finley
* Jane Fonda
* John Gavin
* Jeff Goldblum
* Elliott Gould
* Gerrit Graham
* Cary Grant
* Rosey Grier
* Charles Hallahan
* Gunnar Hansen
* Debbie Harry
* Rutger Hauer
* Wings Hauser
* Tippi Hedren
* Dustin Hoffman
* Ian Holm
* Season Hubley
* Michael Ironside
* Amy Irving
* Carol Kane
* Boris Karloff
* Grace Kelly
* Persis Khambatta
* Adrienne King
* Yaphet Kotto
* Elsa Lanchester
* Stephen Lack
* Martin Landau
* Piper Laurie
* Janet Leigh
* Jerry Lewis
* Bela Lugosi
* Zoe Tamerlis Lund
* Dean Martin
* Kevin McCarthy
* Leo McKern
* Teri McMinn
* Vera Miles
* Ray Milland
* Jason Miller
* David Naughton
* Jack Nicholson
* Laurence Olivier
* Heather O'Rourke
* Patricia Owens
* Gregory Peck
* Anthony Perkins
* Christopher Plummer
* Vincent Price
* Lee Remick
* Kurt Russell
* Roy Scheider
* P. J. Soles
* Sissy Spacek
* Sylvester Stallone
* Harry Dean Stanton
* Amy Steel
* Andrew Stevens
* Catherine Mary Stewart
* Donald Sutherland
* Max von Sydow
* Jessica Tandy
* Rod Taylor
* Robert Walker
* Dee Wallace-Stone
* Jessica Walter
* Sigourney Weaver
* Jack Weston
* Billie Whitelaw
* Billy Dee Williams
* James Woods


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scary Movie (I'm grasping at straws here)


----------



## The Creepster

No....lol it is the only one of its kind no other horror movie has been done in this style...its from the 80's


----------



## Spooky1

This is driving me nuts. :googly: I still can't figure this one out.


----------



## The Creepster

Ok this will make it real obvious.....	Donald Pleasence and Nancy Allen...........come on you got it this time:googly::googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Terror in the Aisles?


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Terror in the Aisles?


Yes you got it... good job both you and Spooky! That was a tough one


----------



## RoxyBlue

For a portion of this horror flick, the director had to take an all-British crew to film in Iraq because the US had no diplomatic relations with Iraq at that time. They were allowed to film on conditions that included teaching Iraqi filmmakers advanced film techniques as well as how to make fake blood.


----------



## The Creepster

The Hills have eyes 1977?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Right decade - wrong film


----------



## The Creepster

So its a movie shot in a desert environment.... Texas Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope - only part of this movie was filmed in Iran.

Trivia hint #1 - If adjusted for inflation, this would be the top grossing R-rated film of all time. It is also Warner Brothers' highest grossing film of all time when adjusted for inflation.


----------



## The Creepster

Dracula?


----------



## Spooky1

If someone doesn't get this soon I'm going to guess (and I know, I know the answer).


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> Dracula?


Nope.

Hint #2 - One of the leads agreed to doing the movie only if her character didn't have to say the scripted line: "I believe in the devil!" The producers agreed to eliminate the utterance.


----------



## The Creepster

Exorcist


----------



## Spooky1

Under the authority invested in me, by RoxyBlue, I am able to say you are correct Creepster! 

Your turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good job, Creep Man!


----------



## The Creepster

That was a tough one...but the "devil" and "desert" finally clicked 

ok 
"I am not going through all that Tanya" quote from cheese filled film staring one of the creator's of "Robot Chicken"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Idle Hands?


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Idle Hands?


Too easy huh? Good job Roxy...your turn again


----------



## RoxyBlue

This one might be easy as well - As a promotional piece of memorabilia for this sci-fi/horror film, lucky rabbits feet complete with red paint ("blood") on the toes were distributed


----------



## Spooky1

Night of the Lepus?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it, babe - your turn!


----------



## Spooky1

The Ennis Brown House in Los Angeles, designed by Frank Lloyd Wright and built in 1924, and now listed on the National Historic Register, was used for the exterior shots of the haunted house during this classic 50's horror film's opening sequence.


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #1: This movie was remade back in the 90's.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

The House on Haunted Hill?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct Mr. C, your turn.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Infra-red film was used in this movie for exterior shots to emphasise the striations of the stone and make it look more like a monster house.


----------



## Spooky1

The Haunting


----------



## Mr_Chicken

ding! ding! ding!
Go for it Spooky!


----------



## Spooky1

In a version of this film, the creature only appears in the final act. The studio was not satisfied by this, so they brought Stan Winston in to create a new creature that would be seen throughout the film. The original design (by Steve Wang) bears no resemblance to the new version, although it is the basis for the McFarlane Toys figure released.


----------



## The Creepster

Spawn


----------



## Spooky1

Nope,

Hint #1: The name of the creature isn't scary in itself, kids actually profit from visits by the friendly version with the same name.


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #2: This movie came out in the early 2000's.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Darkness Falls 2003


----------



## Spooky1

Correct Roxy. Your turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

This was the first film as an actress of country music singer Reba McEntire.


----------



## The Creepster

Tremors?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it, Creepy Man - your turn!


----------



## The Creepster

Yay....

Ok.... a certain ashtray prop appears in every story told in this film.


----------



## Spooky1

Creepshow?


----------



## The Creepster

Yup..too easy


----------



## Spooky1

Despite the title, this is the first of the Universal Frankenstein films in which a member of the Frankenstein family does not appear.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

_House of Frankenstein_?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct, Mr. Chicken! Your turn.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

In the book version of this movie, the main character repeatedly sees the corpse of his car's previous owner. This was not used in the film because the director believed it was too similar to An American Werewolf In London.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Christine?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

yup. weird movie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The backdrop for this movie is the Saltair Amusement Park outside Salt Lake City.


----------



## The Creepster

Something wicked this way comes?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope. The movie I have in mind was originally released in the early '60s.


----------



## The Creepster

Circus of Horrors


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're semi-close - the word "of" is also in the title of this movie.


----------



## The Creepster

Carnival of souls?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bingo, oh wise and all-knowing one - your turn


----------



## The Creepster

In this 80's flick one of the lead characters got his first break in a little unknown movie called Scarface


----------



## RoxyBlue

Body Double?


----------



## The Creepster

No...
another player was "like totally rad" in another 80's flick with Nicolas Cage


----------



## The Creepster

*Bump*
No...
another player was "like totally rad" in another 80's flick with Nicolas Cage


----------



## Spooky1

I think we need another hint.


----------



## The Creepster

Ok...the first hint....the said actor plays a cop in Scarface


----------



## Spooky1

The Believers?


----------



## The Creepster

No...

He played a Judge in Ghost Busters 2....and was in Training Day

He plays a Doctor in this film


----------



## Spooky1

Bad Dreams?


----------



## The Creepster

Sheesh finally.... your turn Spooky


----------



## Spooky1

The monster in this movie was created with a modified weather balloon in the early shots, and in the later shots with colored silicone gel.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

The Blob?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct! You're up Mr. C.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

not to destroy the system, but someone else can take my turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll take your turn for you, Mr C

This is the first film to earn the Academy Award for Best Makeup. That category was created in 1981.


----------



## The Creepster

American werewolf in London?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it, Oh King of All That Creeps! Your turn


----------



## The Creepster

I thank you!.....Yay for insanity

In this film this actor plays a blind priest. This actor also was the Supreme Commander in a 80's flick involving pirates who prime interest revolved around frozen H2O....and fear of space herpes


----------



## Spooky1

I've actually seen Ice Pirates, but I'm drawing a blank on the actors name. Must Google.


----------



## Spooky1

Great, it's one of John Carradine's 340+ movies.


----------



## Spooky1

Satan's Mistress?


----------



## IMU

Spooky1 said:


> I've actually seen Ice Pirates, but I'm drawing a blank on the actors name. Must Google.


Somebody say Pirates?


----------



## The Creepster

Spooky1 said:


> Satan's Mistress?


LOL and you thought it was going to be easy...:googly::googly:

Nope.....one down...Yay almost there

He lives in a apartment on the top floor


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Sentinel?


----------



## The Creepster

Yup good job oh Helen of Troy....its your turn......


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmm, I don't think my face could launch a thousand ships

This film was one of two features produced by an independent company in Texas and intended to be distributed as a double feature. The other feature was The Giant Gila Monster (1959).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #2 - This film and its companion piece, The Giant Gila Monster (1959), marked the directorial debut of veteran special effects man Ray Kellogg.


----------



## The Creepster

Beast from Haunted Cave


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but there are beasts in this film.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another hint - Costumed **** dogs were used to portray the beasts in this film


----------



## The Creepster

The Killer Shrews


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy says you got it right Creepster!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that cheesy movie, too

Your turn, Oh Sage One!


----------



## The Creepster

The wise or the spice?:googly:

This film got nominated for several Razzie Awards including worst Actor and worst Picture


----------



## RoxyBlue

I Know Who Killed Me?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope.....
One of the leads....played a gifted student in a 80's flick


----------



## Spooky1

Island of Dr. Moreau


----------



## The Creepster

Yup....whew I almost bumped this thread...its been a little bit

Go Spooky my friend


----------



## Spooky1

The star of this early horror movie put egg membrane on his eyeballs to give them a cloudy look.


----------



## Spooky1

Hint: This movie is old enough that Creepster may have seen it when it first was released.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

The Hunchback of Notre Dame (with Lon Chaney)?


----------



## Spooky1

Right actor, wrong movie (although maybe he could have used the technique in both)


----------



## Spooky1

Is another hint really needed?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks like the answer to that is "yes"


----------



## Spooky1

Hint: It was a silent movie


----------



## The Creepster

The Phantom of the Opera


----------



## Spooky1

Correct!


----------



## Spooky1

Your turn Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Ok...Hmmm

This 80's movie about a killer who can travel by unusual means, stars a one of the brothers of a well know director of a trilogy we all love.


----------



## Spooky1

Shocker?


----------



## The Creepster

WHew that was...tough huh? 

Spooky your turn again ...again


----------



## Spooky1

The makers of this classic movie were sued for plagiarism and copyright infringement by the widow of the author of the book the movie was based on (without permission), and the courts decided in her favor, essentially ordering that all prints of this movie to be destroyed.


----------



## The Creepster

Who was the author?


----------



## Spooky1

Huge Hint: Abraham "Bram" Stoker


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Nosferatu*


----------



## Spooky1

Correct JT!!! Your turn my friend.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

This U.K. horror film was released under a few titles, and one of the U.S. titles was "House of Fright." Name the film and the company behind it.


----------



## The Creepster

The House by the Cemetery? Anchor Bay Entertainment who owns Stazs


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope, try again.


----------



## Spooky1

The Two Faces of Dr. Jekyll, It's "Hammer" time


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup you got it.


----------



## Spooky1

Throughout this film, Bela Lugosi's character has an unexplained bullet wound on his temple. In the original script, he was supposed to have had an incestuous relationship with his daughter Luna, and to have committed suicide. After filming began, however, MGM deleted references to the crime.


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #1: The movie is from the 30's


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Mark of the Vampire.


----------



## Spooky1

Correct, JT. Your turn!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hammer wanted this film icon to star in its remake of The Phantom of the Opera, but his agent took one look at the script and promptly rejected. Who is the actor?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cary Grant?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes, your turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

There are 18 decapitations in this film. One of the actors (obviously having an offbeat sense of humor) wanted to keep his severed head and send it via proxy to interviews and dinner parties. Name the film.


----------



## Spooky1

I know this one, but I watched it with Roxy so I won't say a word.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #1 - The town which was the set for this film was created from the ground up in three months. At the time of filming, it was the largest set built in England.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #2 - The dress worn by the lead actress in the last shot of the movie has the same pattern as Michael Keaton's outfit in the climactic scene of "Beetle Juice"


----------



## Bone To Pick

Gotta be "Sleep Hollow" (?)


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Sleep" with a "y", but yes, you are correct, sir! Your turn.


----------



## Bone To Pick

DOH!! All thumbs today......

What happens when animals get launched into space, crash back down, turn into monsters, and merge? Why you get THIS movie, that's what. What's it called again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think we're going to need a little hint, BtP.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Hint #1 - the re-make of this film 4 years later (different title) was only somewhat less obscure.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Hint #2 - The actor who starred in the re-make was no stranger to sci-fi and horror movies, and was once married to Shirley Temple. The original movie is obscure enough that I'll accept either the original or re-make title.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Hint #3 - Both films were made in the 60s. The original has a fictional body of water in the title, while the re-make's title is very similar to a popular 80s vampire flick.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Night Fright (1967), re-released as "E.T.N.: The Extraterrestrial Nasty"?


----------



## Bone To Pick

You got the re-make, Roxy - close enough. The original was "The Demon from Devil's Lake." The lead actor in Night Fright was John Agar.


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of the main characters in this vampire film is named for two actors well-known for their appearances in horror movies. Name the film.


----------



## The Creepster

Castle of the Living Dead?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, the movie I have in mind was released in the 80s.


----------



## The Creepster

Lost Boys?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.

Another hint - One of the main characters in this movie provided the speaking voice for one of the main characters in "The Nightmare Before Christmas"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Fright Night - and you were referring to Peter Vincent?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You da man, JT! "Peter" for Peter Cushing and "Vincent" for Vincent Price - bonus points for you

Correct, and it's your turn.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Name the movie that takes place in Santa Mira, the same town that was also the setting for *Invasion of the Body Snatchers (1956).*


----------



## Spooky1

Halloween III?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You got it. Your turn


----------



## Spooky1

Unadjusted for inflation, this is the highest-grossing movie in the US to begin with the letter "Z".


----------



## The Creepster

Zombie Land?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## The Creepster

Leonardo DiCaprio, Edward Norton, and Brad Pitt were all consider for the lead in this flick


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Uhm I don't know - Interview with the Vampire?


----------



## The Creepster

No its also had Cameron Diaz as the leading lady...but she declined as well.
It takes place in the 1980's but the film is from 2000


----------



## Spooky1

Grindhouse?


----------



## The Creepster

No....BIG HINT....the dark knight is the lead character


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Terminator Salvation? I dunno.


----------



## RoxyBlue

World War Z?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

RoxyBlue said:


> World War Z?


That hasn't been made yet!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Johnny Thunder said:


> That hasn't been made yet!


(shhhh, I was hoping he wouldn't notice:googly


----------



## Spooky1

American Psycho?


----------



## The Creepster

Yup...YAY Spooky good job my friend!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

What is the top grossing horror movie ever made, adjusted for inflation?


----------



## The Creepster

Dracula?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #1: This movie was based on a best selling book


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #2: The movie is from the 70's


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #3: Characters compare scars in a scene of the movie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Jaws - one of my favorites


----------



## Spooky1

Correct Roxy. I thought that one was going to be easy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

This sci-fi/horror flick was funded by a Baptist church, and several members of the cast let themselves be baptized.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Plan 9 From Outer Space*


----------



## RoxyBlue

You da man, JT! And I love that cheesy movie. It's such a classic.


Your turn, Mr Horror-Host-in-Training


----------



## Johnny Thunder

This is easy because I'm too lazy and sick to think:

Lugosi played Dracula twice on screen - name the films.


----------



## funkdaddy

Dracula and Mark ot the Vampire


----------



## funkdaddy

That is supposed to say Mark of the Vampire. I am not the best typist.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Close - you got 1 of the 2.


----------



## Spooky1

Dracula and Abbott & Costello Meet Frankenstein?


----------



## Goblin

Actually he did it 3 times.
Dracula, Abbott & Costello meet Frankenstein, and a brief cameo as Dracula
in Dracula's Daughter, which took place after Dracula.


Who was William Henry Platt better known as?


----------



## funkdaddy

Boris Karloff


----------



## Goblin

Who starred in Diary of a Madman?


----------



## Spooky1

Goblin, just so you know, when someone guesses the trivia, it's their turn to post the next trivia question.


----------



## Spooky1

Vincent Price?


----------



## Goblin

That's correct.


----------



## Spooky1

Before the lead role was cast (by a now A list actor) for this 90's horror movie, Tim Roth, John Travolta, Michael Madsen, Steve Buscemi, and Christopher Walken were offered the role. All passed because of scheduling conflicts.


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #1: The actor who won the role in this movie was nominated for an Oscar this year.


----------



## The Creepster

Ernest?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, Creepster!


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #2: It's a vampire movie


----------



## The Creepster

From Dusk till Dawn?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct!


----------



## Spooky1

Hey Creepster, it's your turn!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Someone has a lot of catching up to do here


----------



## The Creepster

Yeah one more for the road..

This Horror movie was shot in only 21 days, and in the back drop a movie is playing on the T.V. that was remade in 1982 by the same director of this film


----------



## RoxyBlue

Halloween (1978)?


----------



## The Creepster

Yup...next


----------



## RoxyBlue

During the initial theatrical release of this movie, attendees were given small white cards with luminous thumbs with which to vote thumbs-up or thumbs-down.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Mr. Sardonicus*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct, JT - your turn!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

In *Halloween II (1981)*, what movie is the security guard watching on TV?


----------



## The Creepster

The original Night Of the Living Dead 1968, Thats one of my many weird ticks...I always notice in movies what is playing in the back round and try to figure them out


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup, you got it.


----------



## The Creepster

This movie and another movie that takes place in a mall, were filmed in the same location. The movie was named after the living dead legends wife...easy does it


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Zack and Miri ? no idea


----------



## Goblin

Dawn of the Dead?


----------



## The Creepster

No....but that was filmed in 2 of the same location as this film...BIG HINT!!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

I have no clue


----------



## The Creepster

This movies title is named after a very well know living dead fella's wife


----------



## Goblin

Christine?


----------



## The Creepster

Yup you got it......your go Goblin


----------



## Goblin

This famous horror movie was filmed in English and Spanish on the same set. The
English version was filmed during the day and the spanish version at night.


----------



## The Creepster

I spit on your grave:googly::googly:


----------



## scareme

I really wish you wouldn't.


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Need another clue?


----------



## Spooky1

Dracula (1931)


----------



## Goblin

You got it! Spooky's turn


----------



## Johnny Thunder

S1 you be up!


----------



## Goblin

Must be stumped for a question. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

I just called up the stairs and let him know he's up for this game


----------



## Goblin

Thank you


----------



## Spooky1

The dinosaur skeleton in the museum sequence of this horror movie is artificial. It was obtained from storage at RKO where it had been constructed for Bringing Up Baby.


----------



## Goblin

Jurassic Park?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, this is an older movie.


----------



## Goblin

Beast From 20,000 Fathoms?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct, your turn Goblin.


----------



## Goblin

Okay.........This was Warner Bros.' highest grossing film of 1954.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Them?


----------



## Goblin

You got it. Your turn Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

The director of Warner Brothers' first 3-D movie was blind in one eye and hence could not see the effect. Name the movie.


----------



## Bone To Pick

House of Wax


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it, BTP - your turn!


----------



## Bone To Pick

This well-known American actor made a very brief cameo appearance in this 70s horror film as a swinging priest. Although he's famous for playing a "scary" character in a classic film, as far as I can tell that cameo is his only appearance in a horror feature. Name the actor and the horror film. (bonus points for naming his role in the classic)


----------



## Goblin

How classic?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's take a wild shot and say Rod Steiger in The Amityville Horror (1979)


----------



## Bone To Pick

Nope, good try though.

Big Hint #1: This 70s horror film was a re-make of a 50s film. The premise of the film has been re-used again more recently, with a slight title change. Along with the actor I'm looking for, the star of the 50s version also had a cameo in the 70s version. The actor's "scary" character was his film debut, and he is still active in movies.


----------



## Goblin

Invasion of the Body Snatchers?
Kevin McCarthy?


----------



## Bone To Pick

You got the movie, Goblin! (close enough)
Kevin McCarthy was the star of the 50s version, and indeed had a cameo in the 70s version - but not as the "swinging priest." That little snippit belonged to Robert Duvall.

Take it away, Goblin!


----------



## Goblin

This famous monster's roar was made by dragging a resin-coated leather glove up and down a contrabass and having the subsequent recording slowed down significantly.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Godzilla?


----------



## Goblin

Wow! That didn't take long. You're up Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

The shooting schedule for this film was two days.


----------



## Goblin

Need another clue


----------



## Spooky1

Lost Skeleton of Cadavra?


----------



## Goblin

Plan 9 from Outer Space?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## Goblin

I got curious so I looked up all three. You won Bone to Pick


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy has give me the power to say in her behalf, that Bone To Pick is correct!


----------



## Goblin

Guess we wait for Bone then...........


----------



## Bone To Pick

Only in a movie like this could the Demon Lord be defeated by a boy with a model rocket. It's been at least 20 years since it came out - what was it called?


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't it called The Nineth Gate?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Nope, but you're in the ballpark.


----------



## Goblin

The Gate II?


----------



## Bone To Pick

You're burning hot, goblin, but you overshot it by 1.


----------



## Goblin

The Gate?


----------



## Bone To Pick

You got it - proof of perseverance, Goblin!! All your's.


----------



## Goblin

Okay............

Ray Harryhausen stated in his biography that this is his least favorite of his films


----------



## Spooky1

It came from Beneath the Sea?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Try again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Earth vs The Flying Saucers?


----------



## Goblin

You got it. Your turn Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

This film was the first Sherlock Holmes movie to be filmed in color.


----------



## Goblin

Hound of the Baskervilles?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are correct, Goblinmeister - your turn!


----------



## Goblin

Here you go..............

The rocket used in this film was designed by space artist Chesley Bonestell.


----------



## Goblin

Clue #2.............

In the final shot we see the Ark passengers disembarking with an obvious painted background depicting Zyra. This bad painting was tacked on for the film's sneak previews. Originally, producer George Pal wanted to depict Zyra as a miniature set, but Paramount shipped the film out before this could be done.


----------



## Spooky1

When Worlds Collide?


----------



## Goblin

You got it Spooky. Your turn


----------



## Spooky1

In his research and preparation for playing Bela Lugosi in Ed Wood (1994), Martin Landau watched this film three times stunned, saying that it was so bad "it made the Ed Wood films look like Gone with the Wind


----------



## Goblin

Plan 9 from Outer Space?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I think it's the pretty bad even by my standards *Bela Lugosi Meets a Brooklyn Gorilla*


----------



## Spooky1

Correct Sir Johnny


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Danielle Harris has appeared in a few "Halloween" flicks. Give the number and the titles of the movies.


----------



## Goblin

Halloween 5: The Revenge of Micheal Myers
Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Half way correct.


----------



## Goblin

Halloween (2007)
Halloween II (2009)
Halloween 5: The Revenge of Micheal Myers
Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bump - JT, is Goblin correct?


----------



## Goblin

Yoooooooo Hoooooooooooo Johnny?????


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yups.


----------



## Goblin

Here you go......an easy one

The movie was filmed in "Illusion-O" and a pair of special glasses where needed. This resulted in a number of sources incorrectly stating that the film was originally shown in 3D. They contained a red filter and a blue filter but unlike 3D viewers, both eyes would look through the same color filter. One color would cause the ghostly images to intensify while the other color caused the images to fade.


----------



## Spooky1

13 Ghosts (The original)


----------



## Goblin

You got it. Your turn Spooky


----------



## Spooky1

Historically, the first script for this film was commissioned by Adolf Hitler in Germany. The script was to depict a 'Golem' that comes out of a swamp and kills 'Good' Germans. The script was 60 percent the same as the finished American universal film.


----------



## Goblin

Frankenstein?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope


----------



## Goblin

The Creature from the Black Lagoon


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## Goblin

This one should be easy for you.............

In this film Peter Lorre and Jack Nicholson were fond of ad-libbing their lines, much to the annoyance of Boris Karloff, who was working from the script.


----------



## Spooky1

The Raven?


----------



## Goblin

Yep. Your turn Spooky


----------



## Spooky1

After watching his earlier short films, Steven Spielberg considered Tim Burton to direct this film. But decided against it because at the time Burton had never directed a full feature length film.


----------



## Goblin

Gremlins


----------



## Spooky1

Goblin, you are correct


----------



## Goblin

The original title of this film was "Star Beast".


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Alien


----------



## Goblin

You got it. Your turn Mr. Chicken


----------



## Mr_Chicken

"For Sadists Only" was first used by the Daily Telegraph to categorize this film...


----------



## Goblin

Friday the 13th?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

nope


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I believe it's one of the Hammer Frankenstein flicks but not sure which one....


----------



## randomr8

Yeah. Hammer. The Revenge of Frankenstein probably.


----------



## Goblin

Frankenstein Must Be Destroyed?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Randomr8 is correct :zombie:


----------



## Goblin

You might need to PM him and let him know


----------



## randomr8

Sorry about the slow catchup.
You probably know what the name of the ship in the 1931 (BL) version of Dracula was (that he came to England in). Name it AND tell me what it means.


----------



## Goblin

Demeter. Demeter was the goddess of the harvest, who presided over grains, the fertility of the earth, the seasons (personified by the Hours), and the harvest.


----------



## randomr8

That's not what I've got.


----------



## Goblin

In the movie I believed they changed the name to Vesta. Vesta was the virgin goddess of the hearth, home, and family in Roman religion.


----------



## randomr8

Yuppers! nice


----------



## Goblin

randomr8 said:


> Yuppers! nice


Uhhhhhhhhhh.......is that a yes or no?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I think that's a yes


----------



## Goblin

The production design department would get their props for this film by taking several dump trucks to the local garbage landfill sites and filling them up with junk like broken refrigerators and car shells.


----------



## Spooky1

Goblin, I think it's about time for a hint.


----------



## Goblin

The studio wanted Charles Bronson for the lead role but the directore said he was too old.


----------



## Spooky Chick

Another hint please???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Escape from New York


----------



## Goblin

Correct Roxy! Your turn


----------



## RoxyBlue

Although released by Paramount, this film is unique in that the studio's logo does not appear, nor do credits, except for one establishing copyright.


----------



## Goblin

Star Trek the Motion Picture?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


----------



## Goblin

Need another clue


----------



## RoxyBlue

Clue - It's a horror movie, which "Star Trek the Motion Picture" was not, even though the interminable viewing of the Enterprise when it was first revealed came close


----------



## Spooky1

Friday the 13th?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.

Hint #1 - The filming for this low-budget flick was completed in 10 days.


----------



## Goblin

The Lost Skeleton of Cadavra?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but you're in the right decade for the movie's release.

("Lost Skeleton" is a hoot of a film)


----------



## Goblin

Bela Lugosi meets the Brooklyn Gorilla?


----------



## Spooky1

Paranormal Activity?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it, Spooky - your turn


----------



## Spooky1

The "Spear of Destiny" prop used in this movie is the same one as used in Hellboy (2004).


----------



## Goblin

Constantine


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## Goblin

The "wolf" Lon Chaney Jr. fought with in The Wolfman was actually a german shepard.
What famous horror star owned it?


----------



## Spooky1

I believe it was Chaney's own dog


----------



## Goblin

Absolutely correct! Your turn Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

All of the lead characters of this movie are named after famous Fast Food Restaurants. Arbie (Arby's), Wendy (Wendy's), Micki (McDonalds), Denny (Denny's), Carl Jr. (Carl Jr.) and Paco Bell (Taco Bell).


----------



## Goblin

Poultrygeist: Night of the Chicken Dead


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## Goblin

Vera Miles and Paul Picerni appear in the trailer for this film, but not in the film itself.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms


----------



## Goblin

You got it Mr. Chicken


----------



## Mr_Chicken

The CGI for the bear in this film was repurposed from another, non-horror film, but given new fur.


----------



## Goblin

Grizzly?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

nope


----------



## Spooky1

The Wolfman (2010). The bear was swiped from "The Golden Compass".


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Spooky has it!


----------



## Spooky1

The first film in Britain to receive the 'H' (for Horror) certificate.


----------



## Goblin

The Human Monster (also called Dark Eyes of London)


----------



## Spooky1

Correct Goblin, have at it.


----------



## Goblin

The story for this movie is based on "Casting the Runes" by M.R. James.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Curse of the Demon?


----------



## Goblin

Correct Mr. Chicken


----------



## Mr_Chicken

In what way did the Thriller music video set a precedent for zombie makeups?


----------



## Goblin

It cost $500,000, when the average video at the time cost around $100,000 to produce?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

just talking about the zombie makeups and their influence


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perhaps this - since Rick Baker did not have access to the dancers until three days before the filming, he had to come up with generic zombie appliances (teeth, masks for around the eyes to give them a sunken look, for example) that would fit categories of individuals, like "large male", as opposed to the more elaborate makeup he would have preferred to do.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

that's what I was looking for. Those eye and cheek appliances have been copied by countless productions, but they were originally developed out of necessity.
You're up, Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The shape and movement of some of the flying machines in this flick are based on those of a manta ray. Name the movie.


----------



## Goblin

War of the Worlds? (original)


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are correct, Goblin - your turn!


----------



## Goblin

The producers of this film originally planned to use a stop-motion model created by Ray Harryhausen, however, due to budgetary limitations they were forced to use a marionette.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

The Claw?


----------



## Goblin

I'll give it to you....it was The Giant Claw.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

What was Carl Laemmle's last horror film?


----------



## Goblin

The Invisible Ray?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

nope


----------



## Goblin

Is it his last movie as an actor, director, or producer?


----------



## PirateLady

Showboat?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dracula's Daughter?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Roxy has it!

Laemmle lost his job at Universal shortly after Dracula's Daughter wrapped when the studio was bought out.


----------



## RoxyBlue

**** dogs were made up to appear as another type of creature in this movie.


----------



## Goblin

The Killer Shrews?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes! Another great cheesy flick

Your turn.


----------



## Goblin

The special eye effects for this film were created by having the actor wear special black contact lenses that were very thick. The extreme thickness of the contact made it painful for him to wear them.


----------



## badger

Pitch Black?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. This is a much older film


----------



## Spooky1

Think it's time for a new hint


----------



## Goblin

Here you go.......It will take a BRAIN to find the answer


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Brain from Planet Arous (1957)


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Roxy. You got it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

In this movie, 2000 foam fish were made to create a fish pile. Name the movie.


----------



## Goblin

Cloverleaf?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, although there are some similarities between Cloverleaf and this movie.


----------



## Spooky1

Godzilla (the remake)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct, my spooky one - your turn


----------



## Spooky1

The film has no music score and music for the end credits do not begin until 1 minute and 30 seconds after the credits start rolling.


----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #1: The movie took place in New York City


----------



## Goblin

The World, The Flesh, and The Devil?


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #2: The movie production was shrouded in secrecy while having a big viral marketing campaign on the net.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Cloverfield?


----------



## RoxyBlue

On behalf of Spooky1, I will say you are correct, JT


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Next person feel free to take my turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I feel free

Jane Fonda was offered the lead in this film, but turned it down so she could make "Barbarella". Name the film.


----------



## badger

Rosemary's Baby...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct, Badger - your turn


----------



## badger

This actor never blinked once during this very famous film...


----------



## Goblin

Bela Lugosi in Dracula?


----------



## badger

Correct...next?


----------



## Goblin

When this film was premiered in South Africa in 1978, the invitations were printed on vomit bags.


----------



## Spooky1

The Manitou


----------



## Goblin

You got it Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

This films Spanish title was El Pantano Diabolico, meaning "The Diabolical Marsh."


----------



## Goblin

Attack of the Giant Leeches


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## Goblin

This film was made right after the success of Sputnik. The alien spacecraft is called a "satellite" because 
the writer thought that meant any spherical shaped spacecraft.


----------



## Spooky1

Attack of the 50 Foot Woman


----------



## Goblin

You got it again Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

In this movie the effect for "walking" headless Torso was achieved using a double amputee walking on his hands and wearing a special black hood that could be used to digitally remove his head.


----------



## Goblin

Sleepy Hollow?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope


----------



## Goblin

Gonna need a clue


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #1: The movie is a remake.


----------



## Goblin

Night of the Living Dead?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Hint #2: The character was a ghost


----------



## Goblin

Thir13en Ghosts?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## Goblin

The volcano shown at the beginning of this film was Paricutin which erupted in 1943 and was active for about a decade.


----------

